# B5 passat / MKIV Brakes for swap to B3 passat



## dustovich2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey,
I am looking to do the MKIV brake swap into my B3 Passat. I am just wondering if the B5 1999+ passats use the same brakes as the MKIV jetta/golf's, since the wreckers seem to have more newer passats then jettas/golfs that have the discs, they all have drums. Any ideas?
Thanks
Dustovich2


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Go to some Parts Seller's Websites, and look at the parts catalog for the model year of Passats you're asking about. There are a couple of different alloy rear calipers used on MKIVs, and to work on a B3, you need the earlier ones. The earlier MKIV rear calipers have reinforcement fins along the top. The later calipers have plain, smooth tops.

To work on a B3 you'll need to use the iron caliper carriers that came on the MKIII iron calipers used on the B3. The caliper carriers from a MKIV won't work because the rear stub axles on MKIVs are different from MKIIIs, so the calipers carriers mount differently to the car.


----------



## dustovich2 (Mar 28, 2012)

So you are saying that I have to use the same carriers that I already have one my b3, from what i understand. I have tried to get the new b5 calipers to fit but they dont for some reason. 

*edit* I looked on some parts websites that supply the swap and the place where the brake line connects is in a different place. So these calipers even they look almost the same as the others dont work:banghead:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The alloy calipers you got are the wrong ones.


----------

